
Denied: Afghanistan's All-Girl Robotics Team Can't Get Visas to the US - ohjeez
https://www.forbes.com/sites/hilarybrueck/2017/06/29/denied-afghanistans-all-girl-robotics-team-cant-get-visas-to-the-u-s/#56408b27367f
======
zafka
I saw this when it was first posted. I was sure it would be on the front page
by now. This is just so wrong it makes my stomach hurt.... Any ideas on how
the hacker community could positively affect this??

